# Regal bird!



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi all-
This unusual-looking pigeon showed up about a week ago and has been hanging around our windows regularly. She doesn't scare easily and is a big bully with the other pigeons, very mean! We call her the Duchess, and you'll see why when you see her picture. We've never seen any pigeons like her. Check her out!!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/100fires/tags/duchess/

Sabina

P.S. The pictures were taken through glass so some are a little foggy but the last one is clear.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I think this is a Roller, not sure but I am sure it is a breed pigeon and most likely has a band.
Is there any chance you can capture her?

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Sabina, I just posted on your medicine thread about Duchess. After seeing her picture it definitely is a Helmet.

She/He must be lost from her owner but they are highly prized by people and are beautiful, sweet birds. If there is any way you can catch her maybe someone would like to have her.


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Well that did occur to me since she is so unlike the other street pigeons. I looked for a band, didn't see one. I also looked under "Pet Pigeons" to see if anyone posted about a lost pigeon. What else can we do to look for the owner? I don't know about catching her, since she's not sick. I guess Aias could sit out on the fire escape with some seeds and try. It's true that she doesn't seem afraid of us at all. Should we catch her before we have somewhere for her to go though? We could keep her in a cat carrier till we do I suppose. Hmm. Any suggestions welcome!
Sabina


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Ah, Helmet, I will remember that one now. Still learning all the breeds.
She is a beauty. Definately needs to be cought.

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I think the sooner you cach her the better. I am always concerned about those poor lost babies, that they fall victims to predators or get sick or the wrong person catches them.

A carrier will be fine, maybe with some out time for exercising.

Good luck

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Looks like a twin to Pete's Gracie...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Helmet*

Yep, they are very bossy little cuties, like my Jasper. That one is possibly a boy. Jasper gets along with my homers, because there are so many of them, but they consider him a nuisance, a cute little nuisance.

Please do catch that bird, because he is obviously lost and doesn't have the homing ability.



http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Sabina, if she is at a window maybe you could open the window and put seed inside and let her walk into your apartment.


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

*trying*

Well Aias is trying today. He tried the open window/seed idea, so far only flies have taken advantage of the missing screen! I'm at work (someone had the brilliant idea of having clinic hours on Sunday), but I get home in a couple hours, maybe I can help fashion a trap like in the link Treesa sent. I thought the open window would work, Duchess (what's the male equivalent of a duchess?) is always looking inside as if she wants to come in. We'll keep updating!
Sabina


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh I hope you catch that little sweety!  


I seen a Helmet pigeon on this street it had a black cap what seemed to be a male too..
I dont know if I should go back and see if its lost or not as he was just walking on the streets looking for food was realy beautiful tho..

I think I will go back and check.  

Good luck with yours.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

sabina said:


> Well Aias is trying today. He tried the open window/seed idea, so far only flies have taken advantage of the missing screen! I'm at work (someone had the brilliant idea of having clinic hours on Sunday), but I get home in a couple hours, maybe I can help fashion a trap like in the link Treesa sent. I thought the open window would work, Duchess (*what's the male equivalent of a duchess?)* is always looking inside as if she wants to come in. We'll keep updating!
> Sabina


DUKE is male equivalent...

Good luck in catching the lovely pij!! I'm sure patience will out...


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

*mission accomplished!*

Aias adjusted his open window strategy--he opened the sliding screen just wide enough for her to come through, and put seeds on the other end of the window sill. So once she was in and eating seeds on the other side of the window, he closed the screen. Apparently she put up a big fuss, making growly "Grr-rrr-rrr" sounds which he had never heard before! Very interesting bird this is. She's now in the bathroom in the cat carrier with seeds and water. Calmed down from what I could see.

Apparently she (he? Duke not Duchess?) had some pigeon flies. Aias did some dusting but we're going to do a more complete job now. We can't get away from these things!!

Then what??? Should we post on pigeons for adoption?

It's funny, we thought she was sooo unique, and we click on a website about helmets and there she is everywhere! Lots of birds looking completely identical to her. We are clearly new to the pigeon world.

Ok let us know what to do to find a home!

Sabina


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Sabina, you and Aias are becoming pigeon magnets!  

I am so happy Aias was able to coax her in and she is now safe and being well fed. I would post her in the Adoptions section.

They are beautiful birds.


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Hmm what about finding her previous owner? Maybe we could try that for a day or 2 first? Anyone know how we could do that?

We're feeling a bit badly for the Duchess, in that little cat carrier, off by herself in the other room. I guess tomorrow she'll get some fly time. We didn't want to let her fly around today with the pigeon flies and mites. You can really see the mites come out after dusting a white bird!! Ick. By tomorrow, I trust they'll all be dead, so then she can stretch a bit. 

Oh I heard the strange noises she makes when we took her out to dust her. Aias decided they were kind of pig or boar-like, so low in tone! I don't know what they sound like. Is that something helmets do?

Sabina


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

sabina said:


> Hmm what about finding her previous owner? Maybe we could try that for a day or 2 first? Anyone know how we could do that?
> 
> We're feeling a bit badly for the Duchess, in that little cat carrier, off by herself in the other room. I guess tomorrow she'll get some fly time. We didn't want to let her fly around today with the pigeon flies and mites. You can really see the mites come out after dusting a white bird!! Ick. By tomorrow, I trust they'll all be dead, so then she can stretch a bit.
> 
> ...



Possibly growls? Yes, pijies DO growl! I haven't heard Squeaks growl since he was a young one and didn't like me then!

A few days ago, he was growling at his "enemy," the jingle bell I thought he would play with. Well, not exactly! The jingle bell is to be vanquished at all costs! I hadn't heard him growl in ages and started laughing when he started his growling. Does sound like "grunting." He was also beak lunging - another aggressive movement.

I'm sure your new one just needs some time...


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

*updated pics of sir duchess*

finally some proper photos of sir duchess, sabina refuses to acknowledge that he is more than likely male.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/100fires/tags/duchess/

how long does it take pigeon flies to die after dusting, or did they just flee sir duchess? we have been encountering them a few times in the apt. and we dont want them to find Pio.

Aias


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for sharing the updated pictures, what a cutie, he looks just like my Jasper.

Jasper has the softest roo-koo, and it kind of like a song, different from my homers. He definitely became interested in any and all hens in my coop, and hasn't stopped singing since. He is such a delight and so much fun to watch.

The pigeon flies should die off if there isn't a host, anything with permethrin base in it will kill them within a half hour, on contact.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

sabina,

Are you guys anywhere near new Jersey, where Pete lives? He has a rescue Helmet too, named Gracie. I wonder if there is any chance the two come from the same home.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Aias, thank you for the most recent pictures of Sir Duchess. The helmets are among my most favorite pigeons. I think they're so beautiful.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Many thanks for the pictures! INDEED, a REGAL BIRD!!

LOVE the name! NOW, THAT'S what I call "covering all your bases!"  

Will you be able to keep both birds? They will sure give you TONS of fun!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Gorgeous helmet. They are sweet little birds but definitely have personality! If you're unable to find her owner, I hope she fits in to your household.


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Well we're not really pet pigeon people, we're more interested in the rehabbing part. Ok Aias is saying maybe we could be pet pigeon people, but really, it's not something we ever considered. Mostly because we live in basically a 1 room apt, 2 people and 2 cats. So we'd really like to find Sir Duchess another home. And no one has responded to our adoption post yet.

OK 2 questions: firstly there are white feathers everywhere here. Is Sir Duchess molting? What is molting anyway? 

Secondly, is it OK to have both pigeons out flying around at the same time? They do stay away from each other. Do we have to worry about them passing any germs? Pio was treated for coccidiosis and yeast, still has to be treated for roundworm, and hasn't had a check-up since being treated. Sir Duchess seems healthy but hasn't been to the vet.

Anyway, both birds seem relatively content. This isn't the Pio thread, but since I'm here...we finally started him on some garlic gelcaps. We alternate between hand-feeding seeds and peas/corn. He also gets Benebac. He hasn't gained any weight though, you think that could be because of the worms?

Anyone wants to adopt our fancy fancy bird, let us know!!

Sabina


----------

